# Sun blinding Cameras...



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

Has anyone else had their car say its forward cameras couldnt' function? Primarily because you were driving into the sunset and were blinded? 
How will they deal with that problem without changes to the cameras? Any thoughts?


----------



## VFRMike (Aug 11, 2017)

I recently had this happen to me too. It was on update 2020.16.2.1 that this alert would occasionally occur when driving with the sun directly in front of me. I am currently on update 2020.16.3 and this has not happened again.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Happened to me a couple days ago with the latest software update. I got the "left pillar camera" message, but was only for a few seconds. I haven't seen this error before.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Was in a driving rain storm yesterday on a "day trip" with other Tesla owners, we all lost autopilot and TACC for a time.

I couldn't see either!


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Two incidents for me, once for sun, once for rain. Not too bad for two years, though less than 15,000 miles.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I voted “yes, rarely” but it was a side (b pillar) camera not front.


----------

